# Swift Scirocco



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone outhere has any stories to share about past successes with Swift Scirocco bullets and if so share them with everyone?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Scooter,
I've been watching this post and no one has said anything to you. My suggestion is to go up top and click on the search and type in Scirocco, there are 24 hits. Just a start. 
xdeano


----------

